# Rewire price



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I understand time being a factor but if you have the ability I vote to take something like this on yourself for a few reasons;
Save money (put savings toward quality components) and Learn your boats system (will help huge with any future trouble shooting).
Overall what you describe should not be a very complicated rewire and a great place to learn.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you considered calling Mitzi Skiff to buy a new wiring harness


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

$100 an hour. 2 hours if the guy is quick.


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

Two to three k with new wiring and switches and fuse panel


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Well that's a pretty big variance in estimates


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

If this is a low-bid situation, I think @DuckNut just bought himself a project. 

Based on the accessories you have, I agree with @BrownDog on DIY. I rewired my previous skiff. Took some time, but it's not complicated and you'll gain a ton of confidence in your ability to troubleshoot issues in the future. You'll also have a lot fewer issues to troubleshoot if you do it right. 

My project was documented here:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/rewire-project-05-ranger-phantom-and-wiring-diagrams.46562/

I compiled all of my lessons learned in Post #31 of that thread. 

Where are you located? I'd be happy to help, if I can.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I agree with diy. This is a great time for you learn. Everything is a simple 12v circuit. And if it’s a rewire you can just follow suit with what’s already there.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Definitely a DIY project, but suggest you go with quality parts: heavy enough gauge marine tinned wiring to handle the load, heat-shrink connectors and quality switches. Price difference won't be significant but the longevity and integrity will be worth it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That is a simple rewire. You could probably pull out existing harness and switch panel. Cut it off at the lights. Then lay it out and copy it.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

DIY, 
$18- Case of beer
$20-30 14 or 16awg duplex
$35-Blue sea blade fuse panel
$5- adhesive lined heat shrink and dielectric grease
$10 various tinned heat shrink connections.
I recommend upgrading to leds while you are at it, use only tinned wire and connections with dialectric grease on all connections and heat shrink, add some zipties for organization. Save yourself some money but more importantly understanding the boat so when you do have an issue its much faster to troubleshoot. With saltwater it's not if it's when a circuit will fail.


----------

